# Reported Mountain Lion is Actually a Bobcat - Wait... WHAT?!!!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW! Somebody needs a wildlife BIO lesson!

News from the Kansas City region
Published on: Feb. 14, 2011
Posted by Bill Graham

KANSAS CITY Mo -- Biologists for the Missouri Department of Conservation (MDC) have determined that photos of a reported mountain lion taken in the Mosby area of Clay County area are actually of a bobcat.

A citizen took the photos late last week near U.S. 69 and she reported them to Conservation officials. A Kansas-City-area television station has broadcast reports about the incident.

Earlier today (Feb. 14), MDC Wildlife Damage Biologist Todd Meese, who is a member of the Department's Mountain Lion Response Team, and Conservation Agent Scott Stephens went to the site where the photographs were taken. They placed life-size cutouts of a bobcat and a mountain lion where the animal had stood and took photos from the highway where the citizen had photographed the cat. The size of the cat in the new photo matched the bobcat cutout. Fur coloration and a bobbed tail visible in the original photographs also indicate it was a bobcat. Meese also inspected tracks at the scene.

"They were definitely bobcat-sized tracks," Meese said.

MDC Furbearer BiologistJeff Berringer, who also chairs the Mountain Lion Response Team, also looked at the digital photographs of the cat and said he was confident it was a bobcat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy Moley!! They placed life size cutouts they did... Do you suppose that they are trying to say that mountain lions are born the same size as their "life size" cutout ? 
Well Golly gee Bubba !

I wonder if his wife gives birth to 175lb babies (ouch).

On their line of reasoning I have to say that it has to be a mountain lion because they sent the "Mountain lion response team" if it had been a bobcat would they not in their infinite wisdom sent the "bobcat response team" ??

Pass the doobie Bubba


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Holy Moley!! They placed life size cutouts they did... Do you suppose that they are trying to say that mountain lions are born the same size as their "life size" cutout ?
> Well Golly gee Bubba !
> 
> I wonder if his wife gives birth to 175lb babies (ouch).
> ...


Thats so funny!!HA!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, we have a Mountain Lion Response Team, they cannot find anything better for there HIGH tag dollars to be put forth! Now we have a Elk response team! We needed elk like we needed river otters.
I would think that after the photo of a bobcat, it be case closed.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Doesn't surprise me one bit. I was reading this old news story earlier about a coyote seen in downtown Boston and I about died when I read this quote:



> "You don't know what an animal like that can do. They're probably, I'm sure, not trained and unpredictable," said resident Jim Prokop.


Not trained? You think? Sigh.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's funny stull I wonder if the city of Boston sends a ticket to the Mass. dept of fish and gme everytime they find coyote poop. I probably just gave them an idea on how to steal our sporting dollars.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know about there yotes out there but ours won't play fetch or anything like that. They sure as heck won't sit. (long enough to get a shot that is).


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Predatorhunter said:


> I don't know about there yotes out there but ours won't play fetch or anything like that. They sure as heck won't sit. (long enough to get a shot that is).


They do not fetch or anything....ha ha...but I remember some one here saying they had one come in and grab his mojo and ran...lol I found that funny ! I like the idea of teaching them to sit...as they run in yell SIT ah ahh ha ha.

_*I wonder if his wife gives birth to 175lb babies (ouch). 
*_
Had to laugh at this also.

Where is the photo anyhow ?


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's a link to the news video.
http://www.kmbc.com/news/26676371/detail.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So is that a new strain of unbobbed bobcat, it definitly has a long tail. I would like to hear from Bill Graham on that. Wow heres a vIdEo tHaT CoUlD uSe HeLp. I just wanted to yell "stand still".


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow that guy needs some camera, lessons or needs to lay off the coffee!!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im with ya YD, long tail to me!, IMO, it looked like a house cat! But it was stocking a horse!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, dark with stripes? Come on folks, this is WEAK SAUCE!!!! That's a big tom barn cat! Still good hunting though!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you Moladi for the footage, could you call that lady and ask her to next time to stand still.

No one needs to worry about it hurting anyone. Looks like the same cat that Hassell posted up yesterday.


----------

